# using dual 400 watt vs 1 1000 watt hps



## duker (Sep 14, 2009)

What would be better for a 4x4 area
Im thinking of growing tomatoes in a 4x4 area this winter
would 2 400 watt fixtures be better than 1 1000 watt fixture?


----------



## The New Girl (Sep 14, 2009)

duker said:
			
		

> What would be better for a 4x4 area
> Im thinking of growing tomatoes in a 4x4 area this winter
> would 2 400 watt fixtures be better than 1 1000 watt fixture?


 

No, no, hmmm ah no...., better light penetration from the 1K


----------



## Budders Keeper (Sep 14, 2009)

I would say it depends on your style of growing. A few big plants would do better with the 1000w...IMO


----------



## dr pyro (Sep 14, 2009)

ok you go to a mj forum to find out info on growing tomatoes i call :**:  if your really doing tomatoes 1 400 is good if infact you are growing mj and just not saying it i say do the 1,000 or a 600 wither way you would be good.let us know how those tomatoes are


----------



## duker (Sep 14, 2009)

dr pyro said:
			
		

> ok you go to a mj forum to find out info on growing tomatoes i call :**: if your really doing tomatoes 1 400 is good if infact you are growing mj and just not saying it i say do the 1,000 or a 600 wither way you would be good.let us know how those tomatoes are


 
I like tomatoes. Got a problem with that?


----------



## BlueNose (Sep 14, 2009)

1000w is pretty intense for a 4'x4' area. I assume you have ventilation hoses and such to deal with the heat.


----------



## dr pyro (Sep 14, 2009)

no problem. y so hostile i was just messin around maybe some mj is what you need.seriously  now tomato forum is down alittle ways on the right


----------



## duker (Sep 14, 2009)

Gonna Eat That? said:
			
		

> 1000w is pretty intense for a 4'x4' area. I assume you have ventilation hoses and such to deal with the heat.


 
Yeah I would have ventilation 6 inch inline fan ducted outside

Just thinking that maybe 2 400s would cover the area well and would be supplying more light  because it would be from 2 tangents


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Sep 16, 2009)

ok... I gotchya now, bud... get yerself a single 600W... 1K is overkill if yer doing a table or SOG


----------



## duker (Sep 17, 2009)

well the price was right for the extra 400 (430) hydrofarm unit  i got it for 150 and the guy threw in a 2 foot t-5 fixture
now I added an a/c unit temps are going upwards to 90 without it

Area is 4w x 7l x 7h 
ventilation is 2 ocillating fans 
6 inch 208cfm inline ducted fan and I just added a 5000 btu a/c unit

If i can keep the temps in the 75-80 range will i get big tomatoes?


----------



## Relentless999 (Sep 17, 2009)

ive got a 600hps and a 400hps in my homebox xl(4.6x4.6x6.6).. temp is 75 all the time.. both lights have coolhoods.. the 600 has a 6" fan sucking the heat off the bulb, and the 400 has a 4" fan sucking the heat off...


----------



## duker (Sep 17, 2009)

both my units are all in ones
one is a hydrofarm 430 and the other is a sunleaves switchable
the ballasts are in the hood

The hydro farm has fittings where you can hook up a hose if you have an adapter the sunleaves has no fittings


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 17, 2009)

Boy, those are going to be some expensive tomatoes!


----------



## duker (Sep 17, 2009)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Boy, those are going to be some expensive tomatoes!


 
I already know that when the time comes im selling one of the 400s and getting a 1000 or 600 with a cool tube or air flow hood

This is not working out the way I wanted. well at least i have a small a/c unit now


----------

